# عمليات التشغيل



## المهندس الوازني (24 مايو 2010)

عمليات التشغيل :
تستخدم اعمال قطع المعادن للحصول على اجزاء بالمقاسات والشكل الهندسى المطلوب وذلك بازالة الطبقة الزائدة من المعدن على صورة رايش بواسطة الالات القاطعة التى تحركها ماكينات القطع (التشغيل الميكانيكى ) ويدويا (اعمال النجارة او البرادة) ................

مميزات التشغيل :
1- نعومة الاسطح ودقة الابعاد .
2- امكانية انتاج منتجات ذات سلبة او تجاويف داخلية لا يمكن الحصول عليها الا بعمليات التشغيل .
3- العمل على توفير الوقت والمجهود .

عيوب التشغيل :
1- فقدان جزء كبير من الخامة بعد التشغيل (الرايش).
2- تحتاج ماكينات التشغيل الى طاقة كهربائية مما يزيد من استهلاك الكهرباء .
3- تحتاج الى صيانة دورية ووقائية من فترة لفترة للتاكد انها تعمل فى احسن حال .
4- زيادة اساليب الامن الصناعى المتبعة قبل واثناء التشغيل .

الحركات الاساسية لماكينات التشغيل :
1- عمق القطع .
2- التغذية .
3- سرعة القطع .

الماكينات المستخدمة فى عمليات تشغيل المعادن :
1- المخرطة .
2- المثقاب .
3- الفريزة .
4- المكشطة .
5- التجليخ .


اولا المخرطة :
تعتبر المخرطة من اهم ماكينات التشغيل التى تستخدم فى تشغيل المنتجات ذات المقطع الدورانى ونادرا ما يخلو منتج من عمليات التشغيل .


انواع المخارط :
1- مخارط وجهية .
2- مخارط راسية .

الاجزاء الرئيسية للمخرطة :
1- الفرش . 
2- الغراب الثابت .
3- الغراب المتحرك .
4- صندوق التروس .
5- العربة .
6- الظرف .
7- صندوق سرعات التغذية .
8- الراسمة العرضية .
9- المقلمة .
10- عمود القلاووظ .


عمليات الخراطة :

1- خلخلة .
2- خراطة وجهية .
3- التوسيع .
4- الثقب .
5- الترترة .


ثانيا ماكينات الثقب :

الثقب هو عملية تكوين فتحات باجزاء الماكينات بواسطة حركتين الاولى حركة دورانية للالة القاطعة حول محورها والثانية هى حركة انتقالية باتجاه محور الالة القاطعة .


انواع ماكينات الثقب :

1- مثقاب التزجة :

مكوناته:
1- صندوق التروس .
2- عمود التغذية اليدوى .
3- عمود المثقاب .
4- تزجة .
5- موتور كهربى .

2- مثقاب الشجرة :

مكوناته :
1- صندوق التروس .
2- عمود التغذية اليدوى .
3- عمود المثقاب .
4- قاعدة .
5- موتور كهربى .
6- جريدة مسننة .
7- صينية .
8- قائم .



3- مثقاب الدف :

مكوناته :
1- قاعدة .
2- عمود الحركة .
3- يد تحريك العربة .
4- موتور كهربى .
5- تزجة .


عمليات الثقب :

1- ثقوب نافذة .
2- ثقوب غير نافذة .
3- تخويش اسطوانى .
4- عمل القلاووظ .
5- ثقب مركزى .

ثالثا الفريزة :
تعريف التفريز هو عملية تشغيل تجرى من خلال اداة قطع دوارة متعددة الحدود القاطعة تسمى سكينة الفريزة .


انواع ماكينات التفريز :
1- ماكينات التفريز الافقية .
2- ماكينات التفريز الراسية .
3- ماكينات التفريز الافقية الراسية .
4- ماكينات التفريز العامة .






عمليات التفريز :
1- عمل التروس .
2- تسوية الاسطح .
3- عمل مجرى عدل .
4- عمل مجرى حرف t.
5- عمل مجارى غنفارى .


رابعا المكشطة :
تعتبر عمليات الكشط وعمل المجارى او الحزوز من العمليات التشغيلية الهامة للاسطح الافقية والراسية المائلة وتختلف طريقة ازالة الرايش فى المكاشط عن المخارط والفرايز فى ان الرايش يزال على هيئة شرائط طولية .

انواع المكاشط :
1- المكاشط النطاحة .
2- المكاشط العربة .
3- المكاشط الراسية .


عمليات المكشطة:
1- تسوية الاسطح المائلة .
2- عمل المجارى المائلة .
3- عمل الحزوز .
4- مجارى غنفارى .


خامسا ماكينة التجليخ :
تعرف عملية التجليخ بانها عملية تشطيب دقيق بازالة طبقة رقيقة جدا من المعدن عن طريق اداة تسمى حجر التجليخ وتختلف ماكينة التجليخ عن باقى ماكينات التشغيل السابقة على انها تملك الاف من الاحرف القاطعة .

الغرض من التجليخ :
1- التشطيب النهائى للسطوح بدرجة تنعيم عالية .
2- الوصول بالابعاد والمقاسات الى درجة عالية من الدقة .
3- سن عدد القطع المختلفة وخاصة البنط والاقلام وسكاكين الفرايز .


انواع عمليات التجليخ :
1- تجليخ سطحى .
2- تجليخ اسطوانى خارجى .
3- تجليخ اسطوانى داخلى .
4- تجليخ لا مركزى .





المراجع :
3 - كتاب عمليات التشغيل اولى انتاج د/ عصام سليمان .
1- كتاب تكنولوجيا الانتاج الخاص باعدادى كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية .
2- كتاب تكنولوجيا الانتاج الخاص باعدادى كلية الهندسة جامعةعين شمس .


----------



## المهندس الوازني (24 مايو 2010)

المحب لله الفقير الي الله الوازني طالب في كلية الهندسة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المختصرة.
مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مصطفى bmbino (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك بس ياريت تكمل الموضوع يا ريت


----------



## كككككككككك (13 ديسمبر 2010)

:16:اطلب معلومات عن انواع الرايش المتكون من عملية الخراطة:15:


----------



## عبدالله ادم احمد (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله ادم احمد (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد المساعده في كيفيه عمل مثقاب


----------



## عبدالله ادم احمد (31 يناير 2012)

يامن تفاخر بابنك فاسلك به سبل الفلاح 
فالابن اغلي امانه لن يجدي ان ضاعت نواح 
فكم والد سكب الدمع لضياع ابنه ثم صاح 
فكم ام احترقت اسي لما ابنها في الوحل راح 
ابناؤنا ورد اذا قمنا عليه نما وفاح واذا انصرفنا عنهم كل قوى منهم وطاح 
فهم الرعيه كلنا راع لهم فلا طير يعلو بلا جناح


----------

